# review submission update!  much longer timeout!



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, this has been a fun one for a long time, I know many of you have suffered from typing a long review only to hit submit in the past and have the page timeout.

We believe we have this licked (at least for current/modern browsers)....so if any of you wish to test this...wed be much obliged!  You dont technically have to submit a valid review if you dont want, can just open the window and type test...then sit for 15/20min and try to submit it. Then please let us know the results!  

_that said, if you want to submit a review, please feel free!  (just copy the text in notepad just in case!)_ :hysterical:


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 10, 2015)

Brian,

I'm off to work---but why are YOU up at 2:41am ?

Pat


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 10, 2015)

I learned the hard way to highlight and "copy" just in case before I submitted.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 10, 2015)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Brian,
> 
> I'm off to work---but why are YOU up at 2:41am ?
> 
> Pat



I bet Brain was up watching NCAA March Madness on cable.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2015)

ive never been much into basketball...but im usually up that late =)


----------



## ladyshay (Mar 14, 2015)

*Copy & paste*

I write all of my reviews using Microsoft Word.  I can take as long as I want, edit as I go, take a break and come back to it . . . then when it's finished, I simply COPY it.  Then go to the TUG Review Page and PASTE.  Done!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2015)

that is something we definitely suggest, but in 2015 it shouldnt be required these days =)


----------



## bobby (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm also a cut and paster. I save it until the review gets posted on TUG.


----------



## RASTUS (Mar 14, 2015)

Like a couple of the others when I am doing anything like this I do everything in MS Word then when finished just copy & paste.  
Much better than trying to fill out forms that time out & your good work gets lost.


----------

